
Can We Agree to Outlaw War–Again? - oblib
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/can-we-agree-to-outlaw-war-mdash-again/
======
nabla9
Wars are already outlawed in international law after WWII. They are allowed
only for self defense and only if UN security council approves them. That's
why formal declarations of war don't happen anymore. UN resolutions and claims
for self defense have taken their place. Or they are just "operations".

But War finds the way... War is ultimately a political issue, not a legal
issue.

